# Add Auxiallary Input to Premium 6 Radio



## diamono (Apr 26, 2008)

Looking to add an inexpensive input to my Premium 6 radio head unit. I have seen some nice input devices, from Enfig and Dension but I'm not ready for those yet. I pulled the HU to see what kind of connector I have for the external CD unit and I found the blue 12 pin plug.









Looking at the schematic on the radio, I see that it has LCH, RCH and COM listed. 









My question is can I tie into these three lines with a standard stereo plug and get sound from the headphone jack on an iphone or mp3 player?


----------



## liloldbie (Jun 23, 2007)

Interested in this as well.


----------



## HagbardCeline (Dec 13, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GFEKINE/

$40


----------



## diamono (Apr 26, 2008)

HagbardCeline said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GFEKINE/
> 
> $40


That looks just about like the unit I ended up ordering awhile back and it's a bit cheaper. Below is the one I ended up buying.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/12P-Audi-Vo...Parts_Accessories&hash=item25784af93d&vxp=mtr


----------



## HagbardCeline (Dec 13, 2009)

diamono said:


> That looks just about like the unit I ended up ordering awhile back and it's a bit cheaper. Below is the one I ended up buying.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/12P-Audi-Vo...Parts_Accessories&hash=item25784af93d&vxp=mtr


both made by the same Chinese supplier


----------

